# Grafikkarten sicher Verpacken// Bitte verschieben in Graka Topic



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

Hi 

Ich wollte fragen wie man Grakas gut verpackt wenn man das Packet nicht mehr hat und sie verschicken möchte .
Irgendjemand hat hier das in der Signatur Gallery
Wollte denjenigen eigentlich fragen aber habe ich dann nicht mehr gefunden 

Star_KillA


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarten sicher Verpacken*

mit luftpolsterfolie oder(und) schaumstoff  und dann halt in das paket tun (die karte sollte im paket nicht hin und her wackeln)


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarten sicher Verpacken*

was meinst du mit luftpolsterfolie ? http://michael.mind-exchange.com/wp-content/2008/06/luftpolsterfolie.jpg

sowas ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

genau sowas


----------



## pr0g (7. April 2010)

Bevor die karte in die Luftpolsterfolie kommt, muss aber noch ne Anti-Statik Hülle drum, sonst überlebt die Karte das wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

wenn er diese denn noch hat


----------



## Star_KillA (7. April 2010)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> wenn man das Packet nicht mehr hat
> Star_KillA



Ich zitiere mich mal selber ^^
alles andere habe ich auch nicht 
anti statik = diese grauen schwarz dunklen folien ?


----------



## Pikus (20. April 2010)

genau, sowas: ESD-ABSCHIRMBEUTEL ZIPPER 254 X 305 MM im Conrad Online Shop


----------

